# Just finished A3 training in Dallas



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm on the plane typing this so it will be short for now until I can sit at my computer

We learned a LOT of cool stuff about the new A3, it's potential buyers, it's competition and it's amazing technology over the past two days. 
We drove the 1.8t and 2.0t as well as the CLA250. Picked and prodded and drove all 3 cars and I must say the A3 is an astounding vehicle for its class. It brings tech of much more expensive cars. I would really describe it as an A8 in nature in a much smaller body. 

More to come 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Happen to log in and see if the order guide is posted? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Were any of the following discussed during training?:

Will the default Nav have Google Maps?
Still week 22 before full sline package is available?
Any sign of an option or package for the Alcantara seating surfaces similar to the outgoing Titanium seating?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

alcantara will only be an S3 option like it is in the S4/S5. dont count on that for the A3.

default nav wont have google maps. That is part of Audi Connect which is the MMI Navigation Plus option. it needs an internet connection to work.

speaking of the google... the 4g LTE connection made this lightning fast compared to the current 3G systems. scrolling around the map is super fast with hardly any lag, finding destinations is faster, image quality is better, and the new Picture Destinations via Geotagging is amazing.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Any chance the alcantara can be applied to the super sport seat? I doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm surprised to hear that there are options for the S3 seating (aside from the potential for a supersport seat). So the Alcantara version would be the same seat we see in all the photos (non-supersport?) but all black? Does the "quilting" go away?


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was told leather only in Canada


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

At this point nothing is known or announced for any S3 options or choices. So it's only speculation. S3 info will probably surface around June


----------



## Olladriver (Nov 22, 2013)

ProjectA3 said:


> At this point nothing is known or announced for any S3 options or choices. So it's only speculation. S3 info will probably surface around June


Any additional info on the Diesel engine?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

unfortunately they only talked about 1.8T and 2.0T motors

this training was about the cars we are getting in April and the technology, possible customers, and how it compares to the CLA


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> unfortunately they only talked about 1.8T and 2.0T motors
> 
> this training was about the cars we are getting in April and the technology, possible customers, and how it compares to the CLA


how does it compare to the CLA? And how is the 1.8T motor? I wish it was available with Quattro!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

caliatenza said:


> how does it compare to the CLA? And how is the 1.8T motor? I wish it was available with Quattro!



the CLA is a nice car but seriously nothing spectacular. It feels like a $30k car to drive and touch. the suspension is a lot harder ride than either of the Audi's. the bad roads around dallas were a good test for this. the CLA seemed to THUNK over every bump and dip and the A3 felt more composed and less harsh.
the front fenders of the CLA are tin and when pulled slightly actually move/flex about a half inch outward. the A3 doesnt budge at all.

the CLA navi system screen is horrendous, the operation of it is not easy to learn, but the actual display was better than some cars. the Audi's MMI is LEAGUE'S better than the CLA. the trunk on the CLA is a lot bigger but it doesnt have a spare tire so the vertical height is deeper in the Benz than the A3. the Opening is similar but the A3's seemed more accessible. both fit golf clubs but the benz swallowed them where the A3 had to be fiddled to get them in diagonally.

the CLA has better cup holders than can fit larger cups better. the A3's dont fit tall cups well and a large drink would touch the A/C controls. cans and coffee items should be fine.

the sunroofs are almost exactly the same in the car but the A3's interior shade can be fully closed when the glass is open. it is manual. the CLA's is electric and cannot be closed while the glass is open. 

Headroom in the back of the CLA is horrible. I am 5'10" and felt really cramped and that the roof line being right next to my forehead was not a comfy or safe feeling.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Could you please post more pictures?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> the CLA is a nice car but seriously nothing spectacular. It feels like a $30k car to drive and touch. the suspension is a lot harder ride than either of the Audi's. the bad roads around dallas were a good test for this. the CLA seemed to THUNK over every bump and dip and the A3 felt more composed and less harsh.
> the front fenders of the CLA are tin and when pulled slightly actually move/flex about a half inch outward. the A3 doesnt budge at all.
> 
> the CLA navi system screen is horrendous, the operation of it is not easy to learn, but the actual display was better than some cars. the Audi's MMI is LEAGUE'S better than the CLA. the trunk on the CLA is a lot bigger but it doesnt have a spare tire so the vertical height is deeper in the Benz than the A3. the Opening is similar but the A3's seemed more accessible. both fit golf clubs but the benz swallowed them where the A3 had to be fiddled to get them in diagonally.
> ...


I havent driven the CLA, but i would agree with your review pretty much. Mercedes really cheaped out on the car . The Navi system is a little older on the Mercedes and it isnt easy to learn but once you get the hang of it, its fine. The new Benzes will have the new system from what i know. Consumer reports actually felt the Benz system was better to use than Audi's MMI though...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Having spent a decent amount of time in the CLA I have to caution against over-criticism of the car. As I've said elsewhere - Mercedes knows its target market for this car and for 90% of them, the CLA is going to be perfectly fine. Above everything, it will get people a car with the three pointed star for $350/month. 

I have no doubt that the A3 will have loads more spit and polish and is the better car. For those people who are moving to Mercedes from Honda, Toyota, Hyundai, Ford, etc. - the CLA will be everything they wanted it to be.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> Having spent a decent amount of time in the CLA I have to caution against over-criticism of the car. As I've said elsewhere - Mercedes knows its target market for this car and for 90% of them, the CLA is going to be perfectly fine. Above everything, it will get people a car with the three pointed star for $350/month.
> 
> I have no doubt that the A3 will have loads more spit and polish and is the better car. For those people who are moving to Mercedes from Honda, Toyota, Hyundai, Ford, etc. - the CLA will be everything they wanted it to be.


i will agree with you on that Travis, the CLA will be a big step up for those moving on, but its not a "True Mercedes". That would be found with the C class and up. I would be fine with a CLA, but after having a C class in the house, i just cant go down to that level lol.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Having spent a decent amount of time in the CLA I have to caution against over-criticism of the car. As I've said elsewhere - Mercedes knows its target market for this car and for 90% of them, the CLA is going to be perfectly fine. Above everything, it will get people a car with the three pointed star for $350/month.
> 
> I have no doubt that the A3 will have loads more spit and polish and is the better car. For those people who are moving to Mercedes from Honda, Toyota, Hyundai, Ford, etc. - the CLA will be everything they wanted it to be.


agree with this and as I keep saying, it could be the biggest POS in the world, but a $30k CLA looks like nothing else in the Merc stable except a $90k CLS.

a $30k A3 looks like everything else in the Audi stable including the $33k A4.

yes, this is a big problem.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I've seen a few CLA's on the road and thought they were pretty ugly. Then I parked next to a white one the other day and I have to say at least in white, it looked fairly decent.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> agree with this and as I keep saying, it could be the biggest POS in the world, but a $30k CLA looks like nothing else in the Merc stable except a $90k CLS.
> 
> a $30k A3 looks like everything else in the Audi stable including the $33k A4.
> 
> yes, this is a big problem.


I guess that depends on one's definition of “big problem." To me, a consumer who doesn't care to have a “me too" vehicle, I'm more than content to see Mercedes win the brand whore war. Audi's doing well in the US as it is, and while I'm sure they'd like to sell as many A3s as they can, Keogh has gone on record before saying they don't want to “dilute" the brand. If that means keeping the somewhat relative obscurity they have now, I'm more than content with that. 

Much of America can't tell the difference between a Camry and an Impala, so I certainly wouldn't expect them to be able to discern the differences between A3 and A4. This “same sausage, different lengths” criticism isn't nearly as well founded as some would like to believe.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I guess that depends on one's definition of “big problem." To me, a consumer who doesn't care to have a “me too" vehicle, I'm more than content to see Mercedes win the brand whore war. Audi's doing well in the US as it is, and while I'm sure they'd like to sell as many A3s as they can, Keogh has gone on record before saying they don't want to “dilute" the brand. If that means keeping the somewhat relative obscurity they have now, I'm more than content with that.


+1.


----------

